# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  First cycle at 48

## Gmanzx11

Ok I did my research - you guys on this forum are awesome!! Much knowledge was gathered!! I just did my first pin this morning. Starting a 10 wk test c 500wk cycle. Everything went smooth- anxiety was killer. My wife pinned me in the ars!! She is a nurse so no problems sticking me!! I have a question - I don't feel any different!! When will this kick in??? Ha ha just kidding!! Just wanted to share. No one but my wife knows I'm doing this. Let the gains begin!! Thanks guys 
, I know if I have questions or problems you guys will be here to help me.

----------


## kelkel

Well keep this thread going and update it with your results. I'd consider extending it to 12 weeks though.

----------


## Gmanzx11

I am considering it. I will see how things go. Thanks

----------


## charger69

I would recommend taking hcg and an AI

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

first cycle?..wow...gains could be massive then. Remember to eat enough. 300 g protein, 600 of slow carbs. Increase cardio if you gain fat. Have to up the nutrients. Biggest mistake guys can do. The gear wont work if you are not eating. Simple as that.
One last thing. Dont do any silly in the gym. Stick with your program. Aas are not magic. It just makes what you are doing a little better. And let it be so.

----------


## Gmanzx11

I will be doing 250iu HCG 2X wk starting after my 3rd pin. .25 Adex EOD will adjust if needed. Diet I will be consuming mass quantities!! Lotsa chicken, beef, fish, eggs and veggies!!

----------


## ryobi1

> Ok I did my research - you guys on this forum are awesome!! Much knowledge was gathered!! I just did my first pin this morning. Starting a 10 wk test c 500wk cycle. Everything went smooth- anxiety was killer. My wife pinned me in the ars!! She is a nurse so no problems sticking me!! I have a question - I don't feel any different!! When will this kick in??? Ha ha just kidding!! Just wanted to share. No one but my wife knows I'm doing this. Let the gains begin!! Thanks guys 
> , I know if I have questions or problems you guys will be here to help me.


its never to late to start...so you did your research?
but did you do bloodwork?
good luck with your quest...

what are your goals?

----------


## Gmanzx11

I did get blood work. As for my goals - increased endurance so I can bang out some intense workouts and pack on some quality lean mass. Hopefully keep at least 5-7lbs afterwards! Revisit my youth ie My 20's - oh the good Ol' days!!

----------


## Gmanzx11

Small update. 4th pin Wednesday. Everything has been good so far. No sides. A little oily face and back. Testicles ache a day or two after pinning. I started HCG a day before my 2nd pin bc nuts hurt. Now seems like thy only ache the day after pin. I have notice I feel a sense of well being. My workouts are getting more intense! I had a pretty good workout yesterday. Tuesday was back day and I usually do deads but ran outta time!! So I did deads yesterday and killed em!! Then I hit biceps and pumped em full!! Need a bigger steering wheel in truck to get home!! So I know this is only week two, but I am definitely feeling it! I feel fuller and pumped longer. I did up Adex to .5 EOD felt a little bloated. Going tonight to bang out shoulders!!

----------


## E5Charlie

Glad to hear it's working for you! After years of reading these forums I just realized they have a 40yrs+ forum. I'm 39yo so I guess I fit in. After 3 years of testosterone replacement therapy I think I'm almost ready for my 1st cycle ever. I will also be doing 500mg test cyp a week with an ai. I had planned on not doing HCG because I no longer need to be fertile and I don't mind having small balls. What other advantages do you suppose you'll get out of HCG therapy? Keep us posted on your progress. I'll be sure to keep following.

----------


## Gmanzx11

Just finished work out. Things are definitely starting to kick in! I did shoulders and tris. Warmed up with dumbbell presses, then moved to standing over head presses. Going to focus on compound movements. I'm looking to get a thicker more powerful look. Endurance is up - today I felt like I did years ago. Felt more focus and power!! I'm not lifting super heavy but I em focusing on form and execution. I have to be cautious, have a little tedonitis in shoulder- it's manageable. I did 3 heavy sets then dropped down and did 3 sets of 12. Super pumped. I then hit tri's - skull crushers - was so pumped I sent a pic to wife. She approved!! Lol. Full of myself!! As far as the HCG goes E5 Charlie- I'm taking it to keep the boys active. I'm not on TRT and will PCT after my cycle. It does help with the aching testes!! They ache after I pin. The HCG does help with this. And I like my balls full!! Helps the psychi! That's it for now. Steak and potatoes then bed!!

----------


## E5Charlie

Oh, I see. I don't know why I was under the impression that because of your age you were on trt.

----------


## Gmanzx11

Legs this morning!! I felt good. Good energy, endurance is improving. Did squats 2 sets of 15 at 135 2 sets of 12 at 185 1 set 10 at 225 1 set 8 at 225 then I dropped down to 135 and went to failure pausing at bottom. Legs were pumped!! Then 3 set leg extension pausing at top slow on the negative. Leg curls 3 sets to failure. Legs on fire!! Then on to donkey calf raises. 3 burning sets!! When I finished I tried to jump (I do this when I squat) I couldn't get off the ground!!! Legs got hammered!! Not finished yet!! Worked biceps - Did EZ bar curls 3 sets to failure, then Dumbbells 1 set to failure 15's 20's 25's 30's. Left the gym feeling like Superman. And this is just beginning!! Thanks for letting me boast!! Oh yeah I forgot I did last set of squats 4 @ 245!!

----------


## Gmanzx11

I'm up 9lbs. I have been adjusting Adex to help with water retention. Started at .25 EOD went to .5 EOD when I take the .5 I get irritable!! Not good with wife and 3 daughters. So I have split the .5 to .25 in am and .25 pm seems to do the trick. Back day yesterday lotsa wide grip pull downs, bent over rows and heavy shrugs!! Trying to blow up TRAPS!! Then I did deadlifts 2 15 X 135
2 12 X 185 2 10 X 225. My back got super pumped and I had to stop!! Really sucked I was just getting into it!! Finished off the workout with a killer bicep pump!! Biceps are like rocks!! Arms,back and legs still pumped this morning!! Feeling good!!

----------


## Proximal

Things are sounding AMAZING Gmanzx, keep it up!

I'm just two months past my first cycle with 525. You're gaining much quicker than me - mine did not really kick in till week 8-9.

I'm 57, but with 9 months of TRT under my belt first, back on TRT now. 

Do your mid-cycle BW to keep an eye on E2. I actually started at .5 mg. of arimidex eod, but increased to 1 mg. when I saw my E2 levels at the 6 week mark.

Once again, fantastic results thus-far - congrats!

----------


## Gmanzx11

Thanks Proximal! I see gains and improvement every workout!! I did legs yesterday, killer workout!! 
Squats- 
2 12 x 135
2 10 x 185
2. 10 x 205
1 11 x 225
1 12 x 225
1 10 x 245

I can't believe how my strength and stamina has improve!! I didn't plan on doing this high of volume but... And I had to stop so I could walk the next day! Next week I think I'm going to start adding more weight less reps. Any way after this leg killer I did barbell curls - had to pump up the arms!! Definitely pumped!! Arms and legs are pumped and sore this morning!! Sunday the day of rest!! I will be getting BW done on week 6.

----------


## Gmanzx11

Feeling a lot stronger this past week!! I am increasing the weight at least 20lbs per major lift! Yesterday - Shoulders I was rep'n 135# standing ovr head presses!! 
Deadlifts on Tuesday -
1 10 x 135
1 10 x 185
1 10 x 225
1 10 x 245
1 8 x 265
1 4 x 285
Felt good!! Recovery is awesome. 
I did notice 2 days ago that my nips look like pencil erasers!! So I have upped the Adex to .5 ED for a few days I'll c if this helps. I am planning on doing BW on the 18th this will be the beginning of week 7. Will pin 250mg at 8 am Sunday and have blood drawn at 9am on the following Tuesday. Does this sound like the optimum time to check T levels??

----------


## Gmanzx11

Good leg day this morning!! Feeling strong, alert and energized!! Took 2 days off - family stuff. So body was well rested. Still dealing with pinging nips. .5 Adex today then going to .25 ED. Don't want to crash E2. Ok squat day -

10 X 135
10 X 185
10 X 225
10 X 245
10 X 265
8 X 285
4 X 315
7 X 315 last 3 didn't go past parallel. Still respectable!!

Then hit donkey calves till I couldn't walk!! 
Had some left so I did barbell curls. Several sets @ 95#

Physic is definitely changing!! Getting thicker and more muscular!! 
It must be the creatine blowing me up  weight right at 200#.

----------


## Gmanzx11

BW results just came in. Test 2722 E2 43. How is this?? I feel amazing!! Workouts are killer. Whole body is tight. All lift weights are up!! Weight is at 205#. 5 weeks left on cycle.

----------


## Gmanzx11

How's this look?

----------


## Gmanzx11

Cycle still going STRONG!! Squats up - 335 x 4
 Dreads 335 x 2
Overall body comp is great. More muscular and harder looking. Great energy. Libido crazy high!! I just have to be careful to not get injured. I don't do heavy benching because of shoulder issues. Already planning 2nd cycle. Lol. Shoulda done this years ago!! Weight staying at 205. I'm good with this weight!!

----------


## kelkel

Any way to repost that BW straight up?

----------


## Gmanzx11

Got it

----------


## kolaking

LMAO!!! I love how they highlighted HIGH in red...Hell, I guess I would too. ) ) )
Congrats on the gains your making and your better sense of well being!

----------


## kirkjamest

G, you still running this cycle? How are things going?

----------


## Gmanzx11

Cycles over. Finished up PCT. will get bloods in couple of weeks. Then will do another round. Everything went great. I lost a few pounds. Holding right at 200. Strength dropped a little and endurance is suffering a bit, but not bad. I did increase sets and reps. I'm looking more muscular. I don't like being mortal!!!! Definitely miss the 3000ng test libido!!!!

----------


## kirkjamest

Good, glad to hear it. I'm just starting PCT (first day) after my first cycle at 49 years old. A little jumpy right now from the sudden drop in T, I can feel the lack of 3000ng/dl at this point. How did your PCT go? I just started the PCT and I'm doing the recommended Clomid 75/50/50/50 with Nolva 40/20/20/20. Is that what you did?

----------


## Gmanzx11

Pct went pretty good. I did Clomid 100 first day then 75 next 2 days then 50 rest of week then 50/50/50 nova 40/20/20/20. I took all meds at night before bed. I did take a couple of 1000 IU blasts of hcg before I started pct. I didn't lose much size or strength. Squat did suffer sum.

----------


## TRTdrew

Cool thread. Congrats man.

----------


## All live matter

How about an annual update? Novice here, trying to gain the knowledge you found on here.
Its a whole new game for me. 
Is there an over 50 forum? :Bbbump:

----------


## Fred40

I just started my very first cycle at age 52. Stated about a month ago. 500mg/wk of T and 300mg/wk of Deca (nandrolone ). My normal TRT is 90mg/wk T and 90mg/wk of Deca.
So far I feel exactly the same. Just now starting to see some strength gains in my workouts. Put up 280 lbs for 4 clean reps on bench the other day which was a PR. Getting very close to my "3-plate bench" goal. I'm 5'9" 190 lbs and 15% bodyfat...which I'm fine with. Already have a 4 plate deadlift but my squats need a lot of work...always been my nemesis lift. I can bench more than I can squat and that has always been true. Trying to get to a 3-plate squat as well. Those are my main goals (after getting into the 1000 lb club...which I did without ever having run a cycle).

----------


## Charlie67

> I just started my very first cycle at age 52. Stated about a month ago. 500mg/wk of T and 300mg/wk of Deca (nandrolone ). My normal TRT is 90mg/wk T and 90mg/wk of Deca.
> So far I feel exactly the same. Just now starting to see some strength gains in my workouts. Put up 280 lbs for 4 clean reps on bench the other day which was a PR. Getting very close to my "3-plate bench" goal. I'm 5'9" 190 lbs and 15% bodyfat...which I'm fine with. Already have a 4 plate deadlift but my squats need a lot of work...always been my nemesis lift. I can bench more than I can squat and that has always been true. Trying to get to a 3-plate squat as well. Those are my main goals (after getting into the 1000 lb club...which I did without ever having run a cycle).


Congrats on the PR's Fred!

There's a lot of older guys on here doing their thing, trying to stay strong. Keep it up!

Best,
C-

----------

